# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  HELP! I need to convert .S3D to .STL

## SteveSoberon

Hi guys,

I am desperate to convert these file types that are created in Silhoutte 3D https://www.silhouetteamerica.com/software

It create auto cookie cutters with bevelled edges automatically but then you can't export it.  You have to use it with their printer (which isn't very nice)

Any idea who can do this???

Thanks

Steve

----------


## curious aardvark

right - got new computer - I will try this again :-)

had a look at the file - and it's not just a renamed g-code file. Which is a shame. 
Looks like they actually want you to buy their equipment - the swines ! ;-)

----------


## curious aardvark

which version of silhouette are you using ? 
the basic studio just had 2d stuff and did not recognise your 3ds file at all.

----------


## SteveSoberon

This was saved in the 3D software not the studio.  You firstly use studio to do your designs, save it as a .studio then open it in 3D which saves it as an .s3d

----------


## curious aardvark

Right - given how easy this kind of thing is to do in a modelling program, that does seem overly complicated. 
Also it insisted on installing apple bonjour on my computer - which is annoying. 

I'll have a look at the 3d software - and then go tell you to learn openscad :-)

Yep pretty much as expected - it's a non-convertible proprietary format. 

It's shame their printer is so limited. 
The way you can add text to things in the slicer would be really useful. 
But alas - you'll just have to learn to do things the hard way like the rest of us :-)

----------


## SteveSoberon

Bugger.What I really like about the import feature into the 3D software is that it adds a sharp bezel to the cutting edge.  I use matter control and can't work out how to do this.  The thicker bottom plate, sharp edge is a winner for me.  Especially when it imports it and creates it automatically.

----------


## curious aardvark

is matter control a slicer or modelling program ? 
https://www.instructables.com/id/Adv...ter-generator/
here's an openscad guide to making your own.

And yes this is mac friendly (more than I am lol) 


> ALL the software I used for this project are free and Open-source and are multi platforms (Windows, Linux, Mac and more)


Hmm, I'll give this a go. 

Inkscape isn't the easiest program to get a hang of - I started using it about a year ago when i got my k40 laser cutter and I reckon - while I'm still no expert, I can usually do what I want to do with it now. 
Openscad I've been using for about 7 years - and, no I'm no expert in that either :-)
VBut I can Always do what i wnat to - and in the rare occasions these days when I either can't work out how to do something - or am just not goodf enough at mathe. There is ALWAYS someone somewhere who's already done it and published the script.

Example I wanted to put some text on the outside of a large cylinder the other day. Pretty much worked out how to do it, and then went and found a script that had already done it and all I needed to do was add in the text and cylinder dimensions and job done. 

The beauty of openscad script is that you can copy and paste them into any script and gai the same functionality. 
So and spherical or cylindrical thing I make in future - will have my 'logo'. 

The walk through look pretty comprehensive and should let you import almost any image and turn it into a cookie cutter. 

I'm going to give it a go :-)

----------


## SteveSoberon

Matter Control is an free open source modelling program.  I love it.  It appears medium levelled.  I will look at openscad and I'll check out Inkscape.    Thanks for all of your advice.  Really appreciate it.  Let me know how you go with a bevelled cookie cutter?

----------


## curious aardvark

by bevelled do you mean thinner at the cutting edge than the rest of the cutter shape ? 
That's pretty simple to do.

----------


## SteveSoberon

Yeah.. that's what I am looking to do.. Easy??  Which software?

----------

